# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  DUBROVNIK - Mala škola dojenja, 5.7.2015.

## Indi

Mala škola dojenja ovu srijedu - prijavite se!!!

 U srijedu, 8. srpnja 2015., s početkom u 18.30 sati, u prostorijama  Razvojne agencije Grada Dubrovnika – DURA (na Pilama, preko puta hotela  Hilton), u Dubrovniku, održat će se radionica o dojenju. Radionica je  namijenjena svim trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. Predviđeno trajanje  je 2 sata. Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje.

 Zbog ograničenog  broja polaznica/ka molimo da se prijavite na broj telefona 099 31 77  086, putem e-maila: dubrovnik@roda.hr ili naših Facebook stranica RODA  Dubrovnik.

 Sve dodatne informacije mogu se pronaći i na našim  Facebook stranicama ‒ RODA Dubrovnik te na službenim stranicama udruge  RODA - Roditelji u akciji - www. roda. hr.
 Radionice su besplatne.
 Veselimo se vašem dolasku.

----------

